# Mountain Dew...how old and are they worth anything?



## Poeticallyinsane

Bought these yesterday as well as two cokes (not pictured) for 3.00. Wondering if these are old and how old they are? The two on the right are identical as far as the labels are concerned. The one in the middle is slightly different from those and the two on the left are identical as well. If anyone wants a different view of the labels let me know?


----------



## capsoda

Those are all great bottles. The one that has Yahoo on it is the oldest, then the other two hillbilly bottles and last the two word labeled ones. They range from the late 1950s to the early 1970s 

 Geez that makes me feel old.LOL


----------



## Poeticallyinsane

Thanks. Lol, dont feel old. Everything is old to me if it came from before I was born, I'm only 23. I didnt think the bottles were that old since I believe Mountain Dew started in the 40's. Maybe in another 50 years or so they will be a rare a desirable bottle. The labels are perfect and the bottles are as well. They look nice on my dresser for now though. []


----------



## Dabeel

You don't have to wait, those are already collectibles and look great for the price you paid for them.
 If any of those on the left have an inscription "bottled by Jim and _____". Then that  makes them even more collectible. I don't have any of those with the "Bottled by ____(usually two names), but I think you find that around the base of the bottle possibly on the reverse side.

 Doug


----------



## digdug

Hey-I think all of your Mt Dew are worth some, due to being in good condition.  The bottle in the middle has the 'laughing pig', which makes it worth a little more than the other two bottles with pigs. They are the more common style of the standing pig.
 I collect all ACL styles of different brands and have some of the 'newer' styles like the first two you have and older ones. I like to see how they evolve and change the graphics.   Even the new style is probably over 20 years old already.  They will increase in value. It isn't as easy to find them like it was 10 years ago. 
 What kind of Coke bottles did you get? Can you post a pic of them? That is mostly what I collect.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane

Here are the two cokes (It's a bad picture). I dont think either are old. I'm pretty sure the small one is recent and I'm not sure about the other one. It's pretty big though. Thanks for the information on the mountain dew bottles. I appreciate it. []


----------



## Poeticallyinsane

Also, I checked and the back of the bottles dont say that they were bottled by any body. [&o] That would have been cool. Ah well.


----------



## #1twin

I noticed that the hobbleskirt (small coke) is a Christmas coke. Nice finds.  Marvin


----------



## madman

hey krystal, the tall coke its from the 70s  but the small coke looks to be a 1923 christmas coke>?those mountain dews were a steal for 3 bucks  nice finds mike


----------



## Poeticallyinsane

Thanks everyone who respended. That's good to know about the cokes and mountain dew. That older coke was free too...she just threw it in as a bonus with the other bottles. Pretty awesome on my part..[][]


----------



## coke_and_stuff

The 1923 Coke was made in 1989, Nice bottles those Mtn Dews are very nice.

 Joey


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Why do you say 1989 when it has 1923 on the bottle?


----------



## coke_and_stuff

Bill Porters Coke bottle checklist, It reads WARNING "December 25, 1923" Bottles were issued by Coca Cola in 1989 with small letter base plates for several cities. They are dated "89" and are virtually worthless! These city names, as with all after 1965, are chosen randomly and have no real relation to the bottlers they represent. They are called random baseplate bottles. The original 1923 bottles have larger base plates as do all cokes until 1951. In 1990 non-returnable (no refund) bottles were made with the Christmas patent date, There are not very deceptive but new collectors Beware!

 I personally when I first got into into hobby bought these like they were going out of style. Some I paid as much as $15-20 for. Post a picture of the base.

 Joey


----------



## mrtgobl

hey new to the forum so I just now saw this post.....the Mountain Dew bottles are awesome.....I normally sell the "laughing pig" for about $15-18....the other 2 Hillbilly bottles I normally get around $10 each .... the "filled by" names ould be directly under the word "Mountain" on the from of the bottle just above the hillbilly's head.....those usually go for around $12-15....hope I could help


----------



## dollarbill

Just wanted to say nice Dews and  the Christmas cokes is a good one to .Nice and clean they all are . Why to go. 
      bill


----------



## tsims

Dabeel said:


> You don't have to wait, those are already collectibles and look great for the price you paid for them.
> If any of those on the left have an inscription "bottled by Jim and _____". Then that  makes them even more collectible. I don't have any of those with the "Bottled by ____(usually two names), but I think you find that around the base of the bottle possibly on the reverse side.
> 
> Doug


Hi,

Hopefully this message finds you a member still. Can you tell me why the bottle by Jim & _ are worth more? Are they Canadian bottles?


----------



## lorisosby09

Are these worth any money???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LM-K300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsims

That bottle has a pretty good chip in the base so i would say $5-$10 tops Might be less depending on your area). The Hill Billy bottles are the more collectible.


----------

